# Few calls



## Az Turnings (Jun 23, 2018)

just got these blanks yesterday and have been itching to make some turkey calls! Also made a rabbit distress call with a kit @The100road sent me along with the maple piece. Getting better with the turkey calls I think. These are my 2nd and 3rd calls made. @The100road

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 23, 2018)

Blake, where did you get those? I like!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 23, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Blake, where did you get those? I like!


A guy I work for goes out collects dead cholla he cuts it up I stabilize it and he casts. I can shoot ya a PM if you’re interested in some?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## The100road (Jun 24, 2018)

Thanks Blake! Did that maple burl seem stabilized okay? If I remember right it was one of my first ones.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Jun 24, 2018)

The100road said:


> Thanks Blake! Did that maple burl seem stabilized okay? If I remember right it was one of my first ones.


Solid as a rock!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 24, 2018)

Think you are a pro call maker! These are super nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 24, 2018)

Your calls are looking really good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers (Jul 11, 2018)

Az Turnings said:


> just got these blanks yesterday and have been itching to make some turkey calls! Also made a rabbit distress call with a kit @The100road sent me along with the maple piece. Getting better with the turkey calls I think. These are my 2nd and 3rd calls made. @The100road
> 
> View attachment 149119
> 
> ...


Very nice. Those are some great looking calls.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 11, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Tony (Jul 11, 2018)

Great turns Blake! Tony


----------



## Stu (Aug 13, 2018)

Well done those calls have character.


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 25, 2018)

@Eric Rorabaugh here you go. It wouldn’t let me email them for some reason. Let me know if you need anymore!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## The100road (Sep 25, 2018)

That turned out great!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 25, 2018)

The100road said:


> That turned out great!!


Still messing with that line on the side. I really need to get an expanding mandrel


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 25, 2018)

That works! Thank you. I'm going out and get one going now.


----------



## The100road (Sep 25, 2018)

@Az Turnings I’ve used this one for about two years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Sep 25, 2018)

The100road said:


> @Az Turnings I’ve used this one for about two years now.


What is it? Nothing pops up for me haha!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

